# State of Hawaii sued for 2nd Amendment violations



## Grenadier (Sep 5, 2011)

Good to see that someone in Hawaii finally stepped up:

http://www.hawaiidefensefoundation.org/news/second-amendment-hawaii/



> Honolulu, HI  The Hawaii Defense Foundations founding director and president, Christopher Baker, has filed a lawsuit against Honolulu Chief of Police Louis Kealoha, the Honolulu Police Department, the City and County of Honolulu, the State of Hawaii, and Governor Neil Abercrombie in connection with civil rights violations of the Second and Fourteenth Amendments of the United States Constitution.The complaint filed in the United States District Court for the District of Hawaii by attorneys Richard Holcomb, Alan Beck, and Kevin OGrady alleges that Hawaiis license to carry statute and various other firearm regulations are unconstitutional.



It's going to be an uphill battle all the way, given how far to the left Hawaii is, but someone's got to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Buka (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm so torn by this. I live on the east coast, carried a gun most of my life, I'm big on guns and citizens rights to carry.
I've also lived in Hawaii twice and am heading back for good, soon.
I don't want to see guns in Hawaii. Not at all.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2011)

Buka said:


> I'm so torn by this. I live on the east coast, carried a gun most of my life, I'm big on guns and citizens rights to carry.
> I've also lived in Hawaii twice and am heading back for good, soon.
> I don't want to see guns in Hawaii. Not at all.


 
I assume crime happens in Hawaii too?


Ceicei


----------



## lklawson (Sep 6, 2011)

Buka said:


> I don't want to see guns in Hawaii. Not at all.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but guns are ALREADY in Hawaii.  Just not in the hands of responsible citizens.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, crime happens in Hawaii, too. Yes, I know there are guns in Hawaii. 
I lived on Maui, and I know guns exist there as well. But I have never been to a place where guns mattered less. I hope it never changes.


----------

